# The Simpsons Movie



## Jink (Apr 2, 2006)

just saw the commercial, what do you think it will be like? Judging by the downward shit slope the simpsons TV show has been going in for the past few seasons, I expect a flop, hopefully with the tv show ending sometime soon, I can't see this once great tv show suffer anymore.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 2, 2006)

Def a flop,Simpsons has been like going downhill even since Matt & Co handed it over to the "new generation"(which SUCK ASS..)

Btw..who is making the movie? The new guys or Matt&co??


----------



## Jink (Apr 2, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> Def a flop,Simpsons has been like going downhill even since Matt & Co handed it over to the "new generation"(which SUCK ASS..)
> 
> Btw..who is making the movie? The new guys or Matt&co??



what do you mean matt & co. or new generation? do you mean matt groening gave up the rights to simpsons and sold it to someone?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh yeah I just saw that! Well I am ever the optimist. I hope it to be good. It would be godly if they do a 3D bit like they did in that one tree house of horrors segment.



			
				Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> Best. Episode. Ever.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 2, 2006)

Well I have High hopes.

I'm thinking they'll put more effort into this then they putting into the current episodes.



> Simpsons has been like going downhill even since Matt & Co handed it over to the "new generation"(which SUCK ASS..)



How long ago was that again?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 3, 2006)

My hopes is that it will gather some more of the original team that helped give it its golden years. I know people like Brad Bird will be caught up with Pixar projects, but in other cases you never know.

As for the film, there'll undoubtably be cinematic parts (like action sequences) that just seem odd in the context. If Homer's more old-school dumb than utterly ridiculous that'll be the most obvious hint to look for when the proper trailers arrive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2006)

I haven't been interested in the Simpsons since it moved to Sundays. And that was a long-ass time ago...

I would probably see the movie though. I think that it'd suck though. I have watched a few of the newer episodes, and they are crap.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 3, 2006)

i think it will be a flop aswell


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, newer shows have been better than New Family Guy...What we need is more Futurama by the original Team...not just freaking  movies...


----------



## C?k (Apr 3, 2006)

i heard about it a good few months ago but i keep hearing its been cancled for some lame excuses =/ lol

although i think it might be a bit of a dissapointment >_<


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the movie will be good, the new episodes have they're good parts.

I saw Midnight Jokers avatar and that reminded me of the Rumor of a Family Guy theatrical movie, that would've been great!  Why didn't "The Untold Story" Go to theatres?

EDIT:For those who haven't seen it, here is the trailer


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 3, 2006)

The Simpsons hasn't produced a tolerable episode since 1999...What makes you think they'll do a decent job with the movie?

It will be horrid.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2006)

I thing the movies could see the end to the simpsons, if it does it will sell well to all old time fans seeing it to the end.

Rumours i have heard ( about 6 months) that they were planning to create the movie and end the simpsons, then start futurama again.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 3, 2006)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> The Simpsons hasn't produced a tolerable episode since 1999...What makes you think they'll do a decent job with the movie?
> 
> It will be horrid.




So true 

I grew up watching the Simpsons, so prolonging the horrid seasons increases my suffering .


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 4, 2006)

I hate it when people judge things before they can try it.(Like "Chicken Poop" chapstick.) I will at least watch it before I say it stinks.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 4, 2006)

^ we've watched the simpsons for like 17 years. i personally will not pay 10 bucks to watch a bunch of simpson episodes strung together.


----------



## saiya-jin (Apr 4, 2006)

10 bucks?!?!? Here they only cost about 6.  And if we don't wanna pay that much, we wait for it to come in the dollar movies and pay 50 cents.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 4, 2006)

or we illegally download it, but i didnt say that...


----------



## Seany (Apr 4, 2006)

Hmm i can't see it doing to well, since the series has been crap lately. They are running out of ideas fast.


----------



## 8018 (Apr 5, 2006)

i didn't know that matt & co
gave the simpsons to a new
generation.. =/

well i'm hoping the movie
will be good, i haven't
seen the simpsons in a while..
kinda lost interest for it =///


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2006)

The Simpsons are basically on their last legs. I use to lookforward to every sunday night to watch the latest episodes. Now it's seem to have gotten very lackluster. I'm kind of surprised that their coming out with a movie so late in it's career. I think they would have gotten more buzz if they did it during the height of it's popularity.

I'll probably end up watching the movie *when it comes on DVD* >_>


----------



## 8018 (Apr 6, 2006)

well in any case..
does anyone know what
the movie is going
to be about?


----------



## Shika-Chou (Apr 7, 2006)

I keep my nostalgic memories of the Simpson's past (up until season 7-8ish). Those were the great and memorable episodes. Pretty much anything beyond that, in my opinion, really sucks. So I pretty much expect the movie to be a flop (though I'm sure people will go see it). They should have just let the series die gracefully when it was in it's prime.


----------



## Sephero (Jul 3, 2007)

Spider-pig, spider-pig, does whatever a spider-pig does... 

LOOKOUUUUUT...

He is a spider piiiiig. 

this


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 3, 2007)

Now if Family Guy made a movie.....


----------



## Sephero (Jul 3, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Now if Family Guy made a movie.....



...it would go a little something like this.


----------



## Homura (Jul 3, 2007)

Sephero said:


> ...it would go a little something like this.



That wasn't really a movie. That was basically 3 family guy episodes thrown together with extra scenes.


----------



## Sephero (Jul 3, 2007)

loookoooouuuuut.... he is a spider piiiiig


----------



## L (Jul 3, 2007)

LoL yes, simpsons producers probly put allot of work into this to keep from getting Totally owned by family guy, and there other show, futurama.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 3, 2007)

Karin said:


> That wasn't really a movie. That was basically 3 family guy episodes thrown together with extra scenes.



ARG!!  

it was a movie that went straight to DVD.....the animators or producers got lazy for a season finale and decided to cut it up into the 3 episodes that you see on TV.....so....it is the Family Guy Movie



//on topic: I WAS THE NEW TRAILER LAST NIGHT AT TRANSFORMERS!!!!!!!!! ITS SOOOOO AMAZING.........

_"Look ooooooooooooooout cause here's Spider Pig_


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

The Simpson's movie WILL pwn. I'm already marking for it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 3, 2007)

Even though I have only seen like 10 episodes of Simpsons, I'm still gonna see it because it's comedy and it isn't a CGI movie, but an animated movie, a style Disney should have never replaced with CGI...


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 3, 2007)

^judging from the previews....the animation is spectacular.....stuff i havent seen on TV


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2007)

Well its a big budget movie so I guess it'll have effects that haven't been seen before.


----------



## lavi69 (Jul 4, 2007)

i really really really want this to be good, if tis not them am gonna cry


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

like lol, spidr pig


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 28, 2007)

I searched and could find no active thread on this movie...so i create one....

WHO SAW THE MOVIE??

what did you think about it??

as for me, i have waited 18 years for this event.......and IMO they should have given more parts to people from the show..


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Jul 28, 2007)

Man... the movie was... okay

It was good don't get me wrong, i enjoyed watching it but it felt more like I was watching a special episode instead of a movie, the animation on the other hand was excellent!!


----------



## Zhongda (Jul 28, 2007)

lol i just saw it, it was great... laughed my ass off


----------



## chrisp (Jul 28, 2007)

I enjoyed the movie very much. The animation was superb and the movie had many funny moments. A Family Guy movie with the same animation will probably be funnier, but it doesn't have strong characters like The Simpsons.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 28, 2007)

"we're calling it code black"

"ah black, thats the worst colour!"

*looks across"

"no offence Carl"


----------



## yuhun (Jul 28, 2007)

This movie is everything I expected to be, brilliant!


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jul 28, 2007)

Didn't get much laughter from me (but I mostly laugh at Groening's Futurama humor more than his Simpson's humor), but it was decent.

It lacked Snake though... (he was there and all, but no parts for him at all).


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Now if Family Guy made a movie.....



They would have to hire some writers who could come up with a decent script, the current batch can barely make a 22 minute story, imagine how long and empty a 80 minute feature would be.

*The direct-to-dvd movie was three episodes with added stuff to bridge the gap between each episode*


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 28, 2007)

^its still considered the movie....just because its not in a theatre doesnt mean its not a movie........


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ^its still considered the movie....just because its not in a theatre doesnt mean its not a movie........



It was three standalone episodes with added scenes to connect them. And I still say that a FG movie would suck.


----------



## DA Dave (Jul 29, 2007)

I have not seen the Simpsons movie yet but I'm not expecting too much out of it, I'll prolly still go see it though, mabe.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 29, 2007)

Just came back from it.

FUCKING AWESOME.

As a Simpsons fan, I've been waiting for this for years.

"I like men now!"


----------



## fieldy3000 (Jul 29, 2007)

the movie was hilarious, the fact that some jacktard bitched about me putting it on a "movies youd want to see this year" list made me chuckle too.


----------



## Felt (Jul 29, 2007)

I thought it was great, much better than I expected  
The whole Homer and Bart becoming more sensible was abit annoying though 
even though they went back at the end.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 29, 2007)

I love when Homer jumps into the sinkhole, and is flipping off everyone while he has that stupid look on his face, only to get stuck.


----------



## Loki_Seijuro (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got back from seeing it, so it's impression is very fresh in my memory.

I don't know how to say this, especially when there are so many people here claiming they loved it, but I will just be simple and straight-to-the-point.

This movie was not good.

This movie was bad.

The movie was not humorless, however the so-called "funny moments" granted little more than a chuckle. In order to enjoy this movie, I believe you have to be nothing short of a die-hard Simpsons fan, but that should not be a requirement for _any_ movie.

I'm sorry to say this, but the trailers for this movie were better than the movie itself. I believe it's because they crammed the "funny" into one big bulk, but for a trailer to outdo the movie it's hyping is sad indeed.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 29, 2007)

Man you people must have not been expecting much to call it great. Shit was straight Meh. About every funny part you seen in commercials. Seriously the advertising killed the movie.


----------



## Loki_Seijuro (Jul 29, 2007)

^

You sir are wise indeed.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 30, 2007)

Best movie I have seen this summer, and doesn't say a lot because:

A. I haven't seen Ratatoille yet.
B. Shrek, Spiderman, Pirates, Harry Potter and Transformers were disappointing.
C. Do I really need to say something about Fantastic Four?


----------



## JAPPO (Jul 30, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Man you people must have not been expecting much to call it great. Shit was straight Meh. About every funny part you seen in commercials. Seriously the advertising killed the movie.


Almost every reviewer disagrees with you. As do I. This was a great EPISODE of "The Simpsons." It didn't feel like a movie, but that's actually a relief to some.


----------



## Riley (Jul 30, 2007)

It was funny off the charts it KILLS Family Guy in every way


----------



## Ziko (Jul 30, 2007)

It was ok, nothing spesial, I think they did a MUCH better job with the South Park movie. It was a bit funny sometimes but as stated above here, the trailers showed almost all the funny parts...


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Jul 30, 2007)

I really want to see this movie, I don't care if the trailers 'spoiled' it (which they probably did <.<) because I want to see more Homer!  He is like THE ACEST character! Plus there's Moe, he RULES too. I only hope that there are some jokes about Homer being like a chimp. I don't know why it's funny to me, it just is 
And what the hell? Family Guy doesn't even come close the The Simpsons - it has pure _geek_ humour, wheras The Simpsons is actually entertaining  (in my opinion )


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome! Awesome!  

Loved it!  

Although, the commercials revealed most of the good jokes I still enjoyed it. Not anything that I would say bored me. Every minute of it had me laughing. Now, if Family Guy could make a good movie like this then I'd totally forget about the Simpsons movie and go watch that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 30, 2007)

spider-pig


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 30, 2007)

This movie has some decent satire, but it cannot be considered very good when it's below par in comparison to many of the standalone episodes that done a better job creating humour. Overall it was okay.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 30, 2007)

lol fox advertised in the show


----------



## LayZ (Jul 31, 2007)

Slightly disappointing, but not that bad.

I wanted to see some Disco Stu.


----------



## Killa Cam (Jul 31, 2007)

JAPPO said:


> Almost every reviewer disagrees with you. As do I. This was a great EPISODE of "The Simpsons." It didn't feel like a movie, but that's actually a relief to some.



I don't care what almost every reviewer says. Didn't say it sucked but it was Meh. Jokes were ruined in this with all the ads. I can't laugh at what I've seen like 10 times on the TV. Maybe these critics didn't have it ruined with ads. 

Also the South Park movie was definitely better.


----------



## Sand Man Stan (Jul 31, 2007)

Otto's bong rip was sweet. Really wasn't expecting them to show that with all the kids that were going to see the movie.

Granted it was PG-13, but there were dozens of kids in the theater when I saw it and wouldn't want to be the one to talk to them about Bart's dong or Otto's bong.


----------



## mangekyou power:tsukuyomi (Jul 31, 2007)

as a die heart simpsons fan i have to say that the beginning intros of the movie were the funniest scenes (the toothpaste weighing more than Mr. Burns, lol)

the storyline was pretty stupid but i wasn't expecting any oscar story

plus the ads completely ruined what would have been the funniest scenes and i would have laughed my head of if it wasn't for them.....

(spider pig, the bulldozing ball, the dog sled)


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 31, 2007)

cant wait to c it,

it looks great


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2007)

I still need to see it. Hopefully I can watch it on Saturday.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 31, 2007)

one thing that i didnt like was that they showed alot of the characters throughout the series...but even VERY FEW of them got even a line out of it..i really really wanted to have more characters and more parts in it......i didnt even hear a "HI Dr. Nick" in return!!!!!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Jul 31, 2007)

I personally really enjoyed the movie, but I purposely avoided the trailers.

I just wish more side characters got spotlight, I think thats its biggest fault.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 31, 2007)

to be continued........
.
.
.
.
.....immediately.

Seriously, that was the best part simply cuz of how it screwed with people.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol, I loved that part. The movie was a little short, and I was a little disappointed that some funny parts in the movie were sorta ruined by the commercials.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 1, 2007)

No no the best thing in the movie was


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spider Pig!




Or


*Spoiler*: __ 



Black?! Thats the worst color there is! No offence Carl.




xD


----------



## Catterix (Aug 1, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> I don't care what almost every reviewer says. Didn't say it sucked but it was Meh. Jokes were ruined in this with all the ads. I can't laugh at what I've seen like 10 times on the TV. Maybe these critics didn't have it ruined with ads.
> 
> Also the South Park movie was definitely better.



But that doesn't make the movie bad. It makes the marketing badly chosen.

I said this the moment I left the cinema and I stick to it: In ten years time, the film will be a classic.

Right now, we're so used to the Simpsons' comedy style and have seen the trailers over and over that we know what to expect. Wait for memories to fade or a new generation and this movie will be revered because it really was great.

It was a 1 and a half hour long episode. It didn't feel like an overblown movie, but an episode, which is possibly one of the best choices I can think of.

It wasn't amazing, 4stars. Possibly a very high 4, but not 5stars.

I think teenagers today just have too high expectations. Everything must be amazing, or otherwise, it's shit.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 2, 2007)

Catterix said:


> But that doesn't make the movie bad. It makes the marketing badly chosen.
> 
> I said this the moment I left the cinema and I stick to it: In ten years time, the film will be a classic.
> 
> ...



....I love you, in a totally non-gay way.  Unless you're a woman, then in a totally non-platonic way.


----------



## Xiao Luk (Aug 2, 2007)

Can't wait to see it -_-" not even in cinemas here yet.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 4, 2007)

LOL this movie is funny as hell when ur high. Ralph singing the fox theme song at the starting of the movie was still hilarious.


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Aug 4, 2007)

Aprops being high.

Has somebody else noticed the Evangelion-reference in the scene where Homer had his Epiphany and was 'congratulated' by the trees. It was striking familiar to the first ending.
Look here for the simpsons scene:
Homers Trip

and here for the evangelion scene:
Shinjis 'COngratulations'

When both of them have their epiphanys, the theme music of the series begins to play and they are surrounded by cheering people/trees that congratulate them.


----------



## Gene (Aug 4, 2007)

It was pretty good, though I felt it wasn't good enough for a movie release. Felt more like a TV special than a movie.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Aug 8, 2007)

It wasn't bad, but I don't think it quite lived up to the hype. 

I had the spider pig song stuck in my head for days.


----------



## isanon (Aug 9, 2007)

"you are the best accident ever"


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 9, 2007)

i didn't really like it..... sure it was like a new simpsons episode, but we forget that new simpson episodes aren't all that great at all. Classic simpsons is, well classic. funny, clever, original, new simpsons is just.... meh. simpsons movie, 5/10 for me, it just didn't do it for me, i didn't really laugh either, maybe some minor chuckles but that's it.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 9, 2007)

Haven't seen it yet, but this is all I know:


----------



## jlim01 (Aug 9, 2007)

it was a very funny movie. A lotta fun to watch. The only problem i had with it is that it was short. I wanted more


----------



## Dave (Aug 10, 2007)

bet you guys didnt know that the reason the women were reading the book "Tuesday's with morrie" in the dome, was because the VA of moe and ect played mitch in the movie version of the book


----------



## Shirker (Aug 12, 2007)

This Movie was much, much better than I expected. The humor was pretty clever and the storyline was interesting. Too bad the aside characters didn't get enough play, but Homer's "Finger Flipping" scene made up for it. I will say the movie was about eightish. I really don't know what kinda humor people were expecting, but I can honestly say that my dad and I left the theater with headaches from laughing so hard. It was truly great.


"Aww, look at him. He's so proud of our new home he's clapping. Hey Lisa, why aren't you clapping for Alaska?"
"But Dad, I--..."
"Clap for Alaskaa..."


----------



## KazeTsukai (Aug 13, 2007)

haha i loved the movie :]
much better than i expected it to be! and it was really funny...though a few times i was the only one laughing in the theater XD but it WAS a small theater...there were only about 20 other people there

though it really bothered me that the pig wasnt at the end of the movie! the last time i saw him was when the house was on fire and the family was escaping...so did the house just collapse on him or what?  [unless they did show him later in the movie and i missed it]


----------



## Shogo Kawada (Aug 13, 2007)

i know this is differnet from everybody else but i personally think it wasn't as good than i expected. Please dont get mad, thats just my opinion. What i thought of it was justa really long episode. Yes, it did have some classic parts which will be remebered, but it was to bland and the story was predictable. But then again, who can blame them?  The show has been going on for many years so it must of been really hard for the writers too think of fresh ideas so i give them props for that.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm going to see this tomorrow, my hopes are low....but here's hoping....


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL!!
That movie was hilarious!


----------



## Starber (Aug 17, 2007)

♥Aqua Mist♥ said:


> LOL!!
> That movie was hilarious!



I agree.
It was much funnier than I expected it to be.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 18, 2007)

The plot is a bit weird. But for the most part the movie is simply a joy to watch.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fucking Harry Plopper 

I expected him (When watching the trailer) to be the hero of the movie and win it all, but NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Logical Reasoner (Aug 18, 2007)

Movie was very good! Kept me and my friends laughing


----------



## Denji (Aug 18, 2007)

While it doesn't compare to the glory days of the Simpsons (but then, what does?) it was still a great movie with a lot of funny parts.

A solid 7/10 from me.


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

agrees with denji 100% 
overall it felt like a stretched episode


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> agrees with denji 100%
> overall it felt like a stretched episode



A great stretched episode


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah a great stretched episode i liked the ending


----------



## Sean Connery (Aug 19, 2007)

I was having to hold my sides from laughing so hard


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 24, 2007)

I liked the movie. It didn't have much plot though. It was just like a giant episode.


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 24, 2007)

i want to see this movie, in fact im gonna go see it now


----------



## xKunoichix (Aug 24, 2007)

Omigosh, I absolutely LOVED that movie~ <3 Spider Pig <3 Spider pig, Spider pig, does whatever a Spider pig does. Can he swing from a web? No he can't he's a pig.. Look ooooouut! Here comes the Spider pig ^-^


----------

